# Double Barrel v3 and Blotto



## TyTy (8/1/20)

Hi guys

Anyone here rocking the DBv3 and a blotto rta? Really keen to get myself the Double barrel but looking at the blotto I'm not sure how it will look as I see the DBv3 takes up to a 25mm atty and Blotto is 26?

Thanks guys


----------



## JurgensSt (8/1/20)

Great combo and my daily goto.
Have a set of Fused Claptions 2.5ID coils in mine







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (8/1/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Great combo and my daily goto.
> Have a set of Fused Claptions 2.5ID coils in mine
> 
> 
> ...


2 days old and dam love it on my way to get a nather one love it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TyTy (8/1/20)

Thanks guys looks great!!

Any problems with overhang?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/1/20)

Blotto is on sale at Vaperite for R470. @Moerse Rooikat if you want another one.

https://www.vaperite.co.za/product-category/all-products/hardware/tanks-rta-rda/


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (8/1/20)

TyTy said:


> Thanks guys looks great!!
> 
> Any problems with overhang?


Nope


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (8/1/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Blotto is on sale at Vaperite for R470. @Moerse Rooikat if you want another one.
> 
> https://www.vaperite.co.za/product-category/all-products/hardware/tanks-rta-rda/


Problem is i want it now and i live next to a vape shop

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (8/1/20)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> Problem is i want it now and i live next to a vape shop


So i got in now

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

